# 1/18th WINTERBLAST 3/20 @ TURN 4 HOBBIES



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*1ST ANNUAL 1/18TH SCALE *
*WINTERBLAST*
*MARCH 20, 2011*​ 
TURN 4 HOBBIES
244 WEST BOYLSTON, MASS
774-261-8191
WWW.TURN4HOBBIES.COM​ 
*CLASSSES:*
STOCK BRP
YOUTH BRP
MOD TRUCK
MINI-LATE MODEL
MINI SLIDER/SPRINT
4WD OPEN
SEE WEBSITE FOR CLASS RULES​ 
ENTRY FEE:
$15.00 1ST CLASS
$5.00 2ND CLASS
$5.00 YOUTH CLASS​ 
TRACK HOURS:
FRIDAY 3/17 12PM-8PM
SATURDAY 3/18 10AM-8PM
SUNDAY RACEDAY:
EARLY BIRD BREAKFAST
6AM-8AM
PRACTICE 8AM-11:30AM
1ST HEAT AT 12PM
3 HEATS/MAINS​ 

RAFFLES
DOOR PRIZES
50/50​ 
SPONSORS:
BRP​TEAM SCREAM​Muddslide Motorsports​Castle Creations​


OUR TRCK IS A 60' RUNLINE 
FLAT CARPET OVAL(OZITE)
AMB SCORING SYSTEM
5 MIN RACES​


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

*Roll Call*

*BRP STOCK:*
Tim Roberts
Jared Gordon
Erik Swenson
Clayton Jennings
Jay Johnston
Bob Roundy
Mike Magliano Jr
Jeff Cavaco

*Youth Stock:*
Olivia Gordon
Calub Jennings
Joey Roberts
Ryan Magliano 
Mike Magliano III
Matt Cavaco

*Mod Truck:*
Tim Roberts
Bob Roundy
Mike Magliano Jr
Kevin McDaniel

*Mini-Late Model:*
Tim Roberts
Bob Roundy
Jared Gordon

*Mini Slider/Sprint:*

*4WD Open:* 
Erik Swenson
Tony DiFronzo


Rules are posted in post number 9 below


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike put me in for late model too. And my son Joey for youth


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Hay mike you got room for the Drive bus??? LOL


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

mike, put me in for stock brp and caleb for youth


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

ecoastrc said:


> Hay mike you got room for the Drive bus??? LOL


 Bring on the BUS! We got room for the bus.


----------



## Jay61 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mike - Jay Johnston with the Drive guys: BRP stock.

Thanks!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Jay61 said:


> Mike - Jay Johnston with the Drive guys: BRP stock.
> 
> Thanks!


Your in! We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Turn 4 Hobbies Racing Class Rules

*brp Stock--&--youth Class(under 13*) 
Sc18v2m Chassis
Team Assicated 370 Brushed Motor Part # 21210
4 Cell Nimh 2/3a Cells Up To 1600mah
Gearing 52tooth spur/10tooth pinion
Foam Tires
Odorless Traction Compound
Rear Wing That Comes In The Kit
Allowed Modifications--aftermarket Body Mounts And Servo Mounts, Front Bumper May Be Added-not To Protrude More Than ½” From Body And No Wider Than Track Width, Slots Can Be Made To The Left Front Chassis Area To Allow Battery Hold Down Tape For Flat Packs.

*mod Truck:
*1/18th Scale 2wd Chassis(brp-v2m Or Lto, Scappel, Etc)
Any 370 Size Motor-brushless Ok 4200kv Max
Brp Nastruck Body
Rear Spoiler No Taller Than ¾” Tall
4cell/6cell Nihm Or 2 Cell Lipo Max
Foam Tires
Odorless Traction Compound
Front Bumper Not To Protrude More Than ½” From Body
Aftermarket Body Mounts And Servo Mounts Are Allowed
　
*mini Late Model:
*losi Or Associated Chassis
Brushed Or Brushless Motor(no Kv/turn Limit)
6 Cell Nihm Or 2 Cell Lipo Max
Foam Tires Recomended
Odorless Traction Compound

*1/18th Scale Mini Slider/sprint
*brushed Or Brushless Motor No Kv Or Turn Limit
6cell Nimh Or 2 Cell Lipo Max
Foam Tires Recommended
Odorless Traction Compound
*1/18th Scale 4wd Open*
Team Associated Rc18b-rc18t, Duratrax, Etc
Brushed Or Brushless Motor No Kv Or Turn Limit
6 Cell Nihm Or 2 Cell Lipo Max
Foam Tires Recommended
Odorless Traction Compound


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi mike just a quick question with the stock rules... why no gearing limit?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

suckfish said:


> Hi mike just a quick question with the stock rules... why no gearing limit?


PM Bob


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> PM Bob


Pm answered... Thanks Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just recieved a package of prizes from Chuck Flannagan and MUDDSLIDE MOTORSPORTS. Thanks to muddslide for there sponsorship. 

Practice Race coming up nest SUNDAY the 13th Track opens at 10am First heat at 12noon.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Mike!

Wouldn't miss this one!!

Please put me down for BRP Stock & Mod. truck (Mike Magliano Jr.)

Also 2 for Youth Stock (Mike Magliano III) & ( Ryan Magliano)

The bus isn't even ready yet!!!! So we will be making the commute, no big deal!


This snow is BAD this year!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sign ups are coming in! Looks like this will be a great turn-out.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Whos planing on coming tomorrow for the practice race? Starting @ 12 o clock!!!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just Added another Sponsor for the BLAST. WOW! Castle Creations came threw---2 ESC, 2 Motors, & 2 set up cards. SWEET PRIZES for some lucky drivers! If your thinking about entering this event let me know, your not gonna want to miss this one!


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike I cant wait for this race!! Im building a new car just for this race!! Going to plan on making a weekend of it for me and my son.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds Awesome. There is a hotel just about a 1/4 mile down the road if you want to stay in town. Let me know, I'll get you the info.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Water leak on the track stay low in turn 3. Wouldnt recomend practice this saturday.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Water leak problem Solved! We hope! Carpet didnt suffer any damage or stains for that matter. I was having a bit of an issue with the landlord for a lil while there. He says he found the leak on the roof and had it repaired. We'll find out when things warm up again.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!:thumbsup: I've got my late motel all set up and ready to race and i have a fast lap of 2.80!!!!:roll:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

jgordo123 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!:thumbsup: I've got my late motel all set up and ready to race and i have a fast lap of 2.80!!!!:roll:


What are you running for gears?:thumbsup:


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

jgordo123 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!:thumbsup: I've got my late motel all set up and ready to race and i have a fast lap of 2.80!!!!:roll:


Me too Been working hard on mine


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

60t sper and a 15t pinion!!


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

What type of tires are you guys running???


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well we both have foams on seems to have less roll.. Thanks on the gears i'm pretty close to that now. 60/18


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> Sounds Awesome. There is a hotel just about a 1/4 mile down the road if you want to stay in town. Let me know, I'll get you the info.


Hey Mike, pretty sure me n my boy's r gonna room with Tim & his so the info. would be appreciated.

Thank you sir..

-Mike


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also have a LLM on the way but don't want to commit until it's dialed and I'm happy... 


last min. entry gonna mess ya up?


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

suckfish said:


> Well we both have foams on seems to have less roll.. Thanks on the gears i'm pretty close to that now. 60/18


Is there a sertan type of foem because im running them too but they are coning and i cant find them anywhere!!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Magz02 said:


> Also have a LLM on the way but don't want to commit until it's dialed and I'm happy...
> 
> 
> last min. entry gonna mess ya up?


last min entry will not be a problem


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

jgordo123 said:


> Is there a sertan type of foem because im running them too but they are coning and i cant find them anywhere!!!


J ,
the best I can help you with (hoping Tim or Bobo chime in here) is what I have heard them talkin about.. 

I guess they are Losi Mini-T foams(listed as such anyway) and they both prefer them and the bite is DEF. on with that set!(watching them run) coning has not become a issue yet and they are puttin the screws to the cars on our track and are holding up great!
I guess they say they are much cheaper being searched and bought as "mini-T" set too? Like $29.95 for a set of 4.

Hope they add some info. here if I'm off? And if I'm on, you should be pretty happy!

-Mike


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> last min entry will not be a problem


Very good, thanks Mike!:thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Magz02 said:


> Hey Mike, pretty sure me n my boy's r gonna room with Tim & his so the info. would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you sir..
> 
> -Mike


Classic Suites & Inn
181 West Boylston Street
West Boylston, MA 01583
508-835-4456

Just about right across the street

Don't call just yet, I want to get over there and talk to the Manager about a discounted rate for us. I'll let you know.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> Classic Suites & Inn
> 181 West Boylston Street
> West Boylston, MA 01583
> 508-835-4456
> ...


Wow .... OK will sit tight and wait for the word!


THANKS!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres a Link for the foams they work great you can buy Mini T foams from losi but they are much taller and cost more..
http://cgi.ebay.com/Foam-tires-Losi...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5642ac4dfb


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Also have a LLM on the way but don't want to commit until it's dialed and I'm happy...
> 
> 
> last min. entry gonna mess ya up?


Might as well just say Blah blah blah... Just put it on the track:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Go to bed ol' man, it is WAY past UR bed-time!! LOL!!

Sorry J, I knew I heard right just couldn't remember exactly..... ???

BoboO got ya straight.


----------



## Magz02 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just looked @ the link..................... U jack-wagon !! I got it right, really ..... got to bed!! LOL!!!


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Magz02 said:


> Just looked @ the link..................... U jack-wagon !! I got it right, really ..... got to bed!! LOL!!!


I didn't say you got it wrong... i said those r what you want "Link" but you can buy foams from Losi.. U Jack Wagon Mambe Pambe...


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Only prob is I think J G is running an associated mini late model. So if thats the case you are both wrong LMAO.. Here is a link that will help for both http://discountrctires.com/?mainURL=/store/category/cuiy/BSR.html


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks guys, Yes Jared has the Assc Late Model. That tends to be the isssue with finding Foams. The Axles are Shorter than the other Asc 18 series vehicles. I think I'm gonna swap the axles out with a 18B.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

RCRacer00 said:


> Classic Suites & Inn
> 181 West Boylston Street
> West Boylston, MA 01583
> 508-835-4456
> ...


OK GUYS MAKE YOUR RESEVATIONS! JUST MAKE SURE YOU MENTION TURN 4 HOBBIES FOR YOUR DISCOUNTED RATE. IT'S NOT MUCH BUT THEY ARE GIVING US A $10.00 DISCOUNT. I HAVE THE RATE INFO AT THE STORE, I FORGET EXACTLY WHAT IT WAS.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Made some changes to the format. We wont have additional pit space, We'll have to make due with what we got. Shouldnt be a problem. We did drop the entry fee down to 15.00 and 5.00, there wont be trophies, Just awesome race prizes. Track is still open for practice Friday and Saturday for the normal $5.00 practice fee.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

RCRacer00 said:


> Made some changes to the format. We wont have additional pit space, We'll have to make due with what we got. Shouldnt be a problem. We did drop the entry fee down to 15.00 and 5.00, there wont be trophies, Just awesome race prizes. Track is still open for practice Friday and Saturday for the normal $5.00 practice fee.


No hardware it's all Good we just want to race & have fun... PRIZES :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

suckfish said:


> No hardware it's all Good we just want to race & have fun... PRIZES :thumbsup:


EXTRA on the Fun, Prizes for everyone. And Hardware for the Kids.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I talked with a few people over the weekend, There's probally 4-5 guys that are on the fence about racing. Could be a much better turn out than the roll call makes it appear.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

This is it! the final count down.... track opens for practice friday @ 1pm...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sent some BRP race prizes today :thumbsup: 
Have a good time !!!!!!!


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Mike's been practiceing on the big track. Mike was good seeing you.


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

ok time to get some talk going about the winterblast this sunday. who's in who's out who's laying in the weeds?cant wait this will be a great time as always at turn 4rc.hope to see all the regulars and out of towners sunday.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hope You Guy's get a good turnout !!!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I need a head count for fri afternoon practice. I'm having issues getting out of work at noon.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Well Mike i can only make it up Sunday but was planning on coming early for breakfast.. Looking forward to running the late model and of course BRP's :thumbsup:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Things are coming together nice. We should have pit space for 25 people. We just recieved a last minute sponsor----SPEKTRUM, just sent in a couple recievers, T-shirts, and other goodies. Thanks to Bud @ BRP we recieved a package of prizes today as well. Should be GREAT Weekend of racing.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Mike I will also be there on Sunday only. But I will also have my son and my nephew to run in youth class. See you Sun.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

The grove i getting built up! We got a few guys turning some laps. Jareds is Burning in a grove with the blistering speeds from His Late Model! Got a few calls today with questions for practice on Saturday. We'll be 10am-6pm And back early on Sunday around 6:30 for breakfast, Practice starts at 8am. First heat at Noon.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Fast lap today for the latemodel is a 2.81!!!!!


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nevermind just hit a 2.7!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Now that the grove is getting to be there the cars are getting faster and faster!!! The new hot lap for the latemotel is a 2.67 and for stock BRP is a 2.98-3.00!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome day of racing, Thanks to all drivers that came out to join us today, We missed the ones that didnt make it. Thanks to all the sponsors for the fantastic prizes. We had great day. I'll get results posted monday evening.


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Guys I had a great day racing with all you.. always worth a ride to go racing with a bunch of good people.. Clayton that son of yours had his car running fast Awesome Job to all the Youth Drivers Impressive.. Jared sorry we didn't get to battle it out in the main your late model was smoking fast but think the Camaro looked cooler.. Thanks Mike & Kim for putting the race on "Winter Blast I" as always you do it right FUN..


----------



## fastforward (Mar 7, 2002)

bob thanks,he keeps impressing me everytime he goes out.good seeing you again.mike strout,awesome job today taking down the win. you put on a clinic! congrats to the other winners as well. mike and kim first class race.thanks for spoiling us with breakfast, door prizes and just plain fun.bud bartos,you have a great thing going with these brp cars.great door prizes too.thank you.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

We're glad everyone had a good time. I wanted to take more pics of all the winners but got distracted.


----------



## jgordo123 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Winterblast Race Results*

*BRP STOCK: A-MAIN TQ- Clayton Jennings w/ 99 5:00.67*1st Mike Strout 94laps
2nd Clayton Jennings 87laps
3rd Jared Gordon 84laps
4th Jeff Cavaco 81 laps
5th Bob Roundy 74 Laps
6th Doug Walther 68 Laps

*BRP STOCK B-MAIN*1st- Doug Walther(advanced to the A) 83 laps
2nd-Kevin McDaniel 80 Laps
3rd-Erik Swenson 75 Laps
4th- Jimmy Cawell 62 Laps

*Mini-LateModel*
TQ- Jared Gordon w 100 5:02.81
Main Didnt run, Jared's car broke, There were only 2 cars

*BRP YOUTH A-MAIN TQ Calub Jennings w 88/5:00.13*
1st- Calub Jennings 88 Laps
2nd- Matt Cavaco 69 Laps
3rd- Olivia Gordon 62 Laps

*4WD OPEN TQ Kevin McDaniel 84/5:01.31*
1st- Kevin McDaniel 83 laps
2nd- Erik Swenson 80 Laps
3rd- Matt Cavaco 73 Laps


----------

